# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  problem s fleeceom :/

## litala

imam totsbots fleece cover (  :Heart:  ) i jako mi je super i divan i podatan i sto jos stvari... 

ali mi se nakon nekoliko pranja dogodilo nesto cudno - poceo je propustati? 

u cemu sam zgrijesila? i sto sam krivo napravila? (oprala u masini na 40, praskastim detergentom, a mozda - to stvarno nisam vise sigurna - mozda i jednom na 60...)

help priti pliz   :Kiss:

----------


## litala

hajde, nemojte samo citati - pomozite   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## ornela_m

Jesi li stavila omeksivac?

----------


## Tiwi

Mene si zbunila. Ja imam i takav i onaj stacinator. Ni jedan ne pušta (ajme ako sam se sad rekla   :Laughing:  ) I ponekad ih šiknem na 60 a nekad na ruke. Pa si sad mislim, jel krivo nekaj radim??? Kaj se ne smiju prat na 60?

----------


## litala

nema u mojoj kuci omeksivaca...

a zbunilo me to sto je prekonekoliko puta izdrzao cijelu noc - bez ikakvih problema, pa je pocelo tako da je nakon sat-dva (kad bi se beba popiskila) lagano osjetila vlaga preko robe (bilo je toplo pa je to obicno bio samo body...). ja sam nekako to i tolerirala, kao - dise se, tijelo dise, dise i fleece, izlazi vlaga - nije mokro, samo onako - vlazan osjecaj...

i onda je odjednom jednostavno - propustio - kako beba piski i moci se pelena - tako se moci i cover i body i sva roba - bas ful natopljeno mokro  :/   :Sad:  

nemam drugih fleece covera da usporedjujem.

----------


## vimmerby

ups, ja ga stalno perem na 60°   :Unsure:  
najnormalnije, bez omekšivača, s mrvom praška, ko i sve druge pelene. 

i baš sam si mislila kak je super jer nisam vjerovala da flis tak dobro drži.
ništ nije ni bilo vlažno, a popišanko zna bit u njemu i do tri sata. 
istina, nikad ga nisam stavljala po noći. 

iako pojma nisam imala, pa mi je jedna ptičica prišapnula da taj cover ima i sloj pul-a u sredini   :Grin:  

i sad bum se povela za Tiwi i dodala da bum se upucala ak mi počne propuštati jer ga hvalim po forumskim bespućima!

----------


## coccinella

Litala, a koji točno njihov fleece cover imaš? 
Naime, debljina fleece-a im se razlikuje (s obzirom na dezene).

----------


## thalia

> Litala, a koji točno njihov fleece cover imaš? 
> Naime, debljina fleece-a im se razlikuje (s obzirom na dezene).


Konzalting iz in da hauz   :Grin:   :Kiss:  

ako cocci ne zna, ne zna nitko   :Grin:

----------


## litala

stripes, rainbow, ne znam kako se zove... ima jos po sredini usiven sloj fleecea...

ma najgore mi je sto je drzao cijelu noc, a sad propusta na prvo pisanje...  :Sad:   :/

----------


## litala

evo s njihovog sitea:




> Fleece Wraps
> 
> Super soft and extremely breathable. 
> Fleece holds the wetness in, whilst allowing moisture to evaporate. 
> Snug fitting with Aplix fastenings 
> Crossover tabs enable them to expand as your baby grows. 
> *Great night time wrap* and for babies with sensitive skin. 
> *Suitable for night time*. 
> Available in Red, Spots and Stripes


i jos dolje da se pere na 60...

ma sam nesretna...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## coccinella

U moje vrijeme  8)  sam čitala da je taj rainbow najtanji i predviđen je za dnevno korištenje. Znam sigurno da je red bio najdeblji i najpouzdaniji za noć. Mi ga imali i vjernom je služio. Nikad nije iznevjerio.

----------


## coccinella

> ako cocci ne zna, ne zna nitko


  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## litala

ali on *je* izdrzavao cijelu noc... i dnevna koristenja... i to onoj fazi kad je bembolina puno vise zapisavala nego sad... 

zasto sad ne izdrzi nista? kao da ga uopce nema...  :/ to mene zanima? zasto vise nema uopce sposobnost zadrzati ista? gdje je kvaka?

da je vunen, to bi valjda bio znak da je vrijeme za lanoliziranje, ali to je sinteticki fleece - sto se s njim dogodilo da vise ne drzi nikako?

----------


## coccinella

Stvarno ti ne bih znala reći.  :/ 

Pitaj klmamu, možda ona ima kakvu ideju što se dogodilo. 

Ja sam čak imala jedan od ovog domaćeg (lošijeg) flisa koji sam ja šila i isto mi je normalno držao po noći.  :/

----------


## litala

a tako mi je lijep, podatan, lako se namjesta...

i imam jos jedan isti takav u vecoj velicini...

buahhahhhaaaaahaaa   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kailash

nama i flis i vuna redovito pušta od početka...tako da ja nažalost nemam više u to dvoje povjerenja :/   :Sad:

----------

